# truck strike next weekend 10-11to 10-13



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm preaching to the choir here,but you might want to stock up.

http://dont-tread-on.me/?p=31249No

This will get more folks than the Million Moose Limb march


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't wait!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They should make it at least a week. Couple days won't have enough impact and most sheeple won't notice. 

Unless they park their rigs and block the highways.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

This isn't going anywhere, so the thought of using our preps because of it is baseless. From many of the Prepping Forums that I participate on most "Preppers" will be going about their daily lives and not offering substantial support for this.

Desert Marine


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> This isn't going anywhere, so the thought of using our preps because of it is baseless. From many of the Prepping Forums that I participate on most "Preppers" will be going about their daily lives and not offering substantial support for this.
> 
> Desert Marine


That's kinda the way I figure it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> This isn't going anywhere, so the thought of using our preps because of it is baseless. From many of the Prepping Forums that I participate on most "Preppers" will be going about their daily lives and not offering substantial support for this.
> 
> Desert Marine


 Have to agree, company drivers are not shutting down. So called owner operators are no more than company driver that buys his or her own job.
Few can afford to shut down bills must be paid. This has been tried a few times and went no where. I support the effort but just see a dead end.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

What it does do though, is raise awareness and give people the idea that _something_ can be done. This trucker strike has been flooding my Facebook for the past week or two. While on its own it might not accomplish much, it might spark something more. The 2 million bikers are a good example...it didn't just stop at one ride.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

As someone who used to drive a big rig, a true large scale trucker strike could bring this country to a crying whimper of "Why aren't my favorite potato chips on the shelve? And where are all the meats and fresh vegetables?" Just about everything we buy out there is brought to the floor of the store by truck at some point. A long term strike would be a serious slap in the face to America and people would really know what hunger is. Obama can of course go f*** himself, and being so egotistical to think it's about him right off the bat and call the truckers racist and put them all on a list. But the reality is most truckers like most of America live paycheck to paycheck and can't afford to shut down and miss loads. Those truck and insurance payments aren't going to strike you can count on that. I doubt their companies would be behind it too. They'd likely piece by piece, look to replace those drivers that strike, if they could, but because good drivers are still in short supply they won't be able to. 

I hope they do strike in mass though, because conditions for professional drivers whether company or owner operators in large, suck pretty bad. I couldn't do it any longer, living in box, driving with all the assholes out there, load after load, stressing over delivery appointments, going from truck stop to truck stop, when you could find them, if you could in the big cities which are the worst, in dangerous areas, with the rising costs of fuel and living expenses, to bring the little tards of this country their Xbox games and Doritos. I hope they do.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If they were heavily unionized and the unions got together and said go on strike. Then there would be a definite impact. As it stands they are not unionized and probably never will be. So it's an every man for themselves situation, some will stop for three days and some will not.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As a warehouse manager in a wholesale distribution environment I've been dealing with OTR (over the road) truckers for many years.
Nowadays at least 50% of them are foriegners, and a lot don't even speak much english. I do not know how they can get a license. Eastern Europe seems to be heavily represented. These guys are not going to idle their rigs. And if American truckers do they will be replaced with Bosnians before the motors even cool down.
Long distance trucking is a cut-throat business.

If the average American knew what was often behind the wheel of that 80,000 pounds of truck and cargo beside them on the interstate they would soil their underwear.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

This could work if the drivers in and around DC were to all drive into the city at the same time. Remember the bikers who descended on DC during the million Muslim march? The media hardly reported anything and the mayor tried to hide the camera footage of the city but there was close to 2 million bikers in and around the DC area. Now imagine just a quarter of that in semi-trucks, it would cripple the city.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As a warehouse manager in a wholesale distribution environment I've been dealing with OTR (over the road) truckers for many years.
> Nowadays at least 50% of them are foriegners, and a lot don't even speak much english. I do not know how they can get a license. Eastern Europe seems to be heavily represented. These guys are not going to idle their rigs. And if American truckers do they will be replaced with Bosnians before the motors even cool down.
> Long distance trucking is a cut-throat business.
> 
> If the average American knew what was often behind the wheel of that 80,000 pounds of truck and cargo beside them on the interstate they would soil their underwear.


I deal with these guys and girls on a daily basis and your right, it's scary to see. After nafta was passed, trucks enter this country without insurance or safety inspections. Most drivers are foreigners from all countries represented that barely speak English.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As a warehouse manager in a wholesale distribution environment I've been dealing with OTR (over the road) truckers for many years.
> Nowadays at least 50% of them are foriegners, and a lot don't even speak much english. I do not know how they can get a license. Eastern Europe seems to be heavily represented. These guys are not going to idle their rigs. And if American truckers do they will be replaced with Bosnians before the motors even cool down.
> Long distance trucking is a cut-throat business.
> 
> If the average American knew what was often behind the wheel of that 80,000 pounds of truck and cargo beside them on the interstate they would soil their underwear.


I spent about a yr as an asst shop manager for a truck stop. A lot of drivers scared me because they couldn't drive. One night (I worked graveyard) the shop was empty. A foreign driver had serious trouble just pulling in the shop. A good number of them couldn't even back up their rigs without having 40 acres available.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I spent about a yr as an asst shop manager for a truck stop. A lot of drivers scared me because they couldn't drive. One night (I worked graveyard) the shop was empty. A foreign driver had serious trouble just pulling in the shop. A good number of them couldn't even back up their rigs without having 40 acres available.


From what I have seen on the inside of the semi-trucks that I have stopped or inspected at checkpoints and the drivers, I don't let my kids out of my sight at truck stops or rest stops. Many truck drivers are very messed up people.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

What really need to happen to have any sort of impact is for drivers to shut down roads and interstates across the country. Can you imagine a few dozen trucks just stopping on every major road in the US?? Just have them park their trucks so nobody can go around. Their wouldn't be enough law enforcement to do much. It would cripple things for a while. Just 1 week, have every owner operator and even employee drivers just park the truck and camp out for a week.. THAT is what they should be doing.. It has to hurt or people wont respond to it.. Do you think some ass hat liberal gives a shit if truckers in DC strike for a weekend? Hell no, they can go get their latte and beat off to pinnochio, business as usual.. It has to affect EVERYONE for people to open their eyes at all.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I've been driving trucks for over 20 years. I'm not one of the types mean green the DOT man described. Now, we tried a strike in 93. A lot of us that couldn't shut down did a lot of convoying. We actually had a lot of open scales just wave us past. Some places covered these convoys in the news. Many of us were armed because of the things that happened in the 70s trucker strike. Since that one in 93 there have been 3 I think. I actually shut down for 2 of them, but it seemed like I was the only one. The last one I didn't even bother with. I just kept on going. I didn't notice any less trucks on the road. So, IMHO this will amount to nothing. But I'll be participating anyway, because I'm off every weekend anyway. :mrgreen:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I've been driving trucks for over 20 years. I'm not one of the types mean green the DOT man described. Now, we tried a strike in 93. A lot of us that couldn't shut down did a lot of convoying. We actually had a lot of open scales just wave us past. Some places covered these convoys in the news. Many of us were armed because of the things that happened in the 70s trucker strike. Since that one in 93 there have been 3 I think. I actually shut down for 2 of them, but it seemed like I was the only one. The last one I didn't even bother with. I just kept on going. I didn't notice any less trucks on the road. So, IMHO this will amount to nothing. But I'll be participating anyway, because I'm off every weekend anyway. :mrgreen:


Calling me a DOT is fighting words.


----------

